
Haskell Is Not for Production and Other Tales by FB's Katie Miller [video] - cies
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlTO510zO78
======
cies
The announcement of the talk:
[https://linux.conf.au/schedule/30363/view_talk](https://linux.conf.au/schedule/30363/view_talk)

